# My First Project - Please share your expertise



## VTECnical (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello CABE members!

Great site and I want to start by thanking you for the great pictures and information.

I was involved in a hit and run incident on April 19th while on my 2007 Honda CBR 600 RR motorcycle.  The driver hit me from behind and fled the scene leaving my unconscious in the middle of the road with a broken tailbone, back, pelvis, ribs and ankle.  I was taken to the hospital and regained consciousness.  

The doctors thought I would be in bed for 3 months due to the severity of my injuries and the fact that I am also a Type One Diabetic.  Luckily I take good care of myself and this is where my passion for cycling comes in…

While at school at Texas Christian University, I lost 30 pounds in a month while swimming and a member of the water polo team.  The doctors took a month to diagnosis me with Type One because of my age.  When I was in the hospital, I was down and very afraid about living with diabetes.  This was in July of 2000 and I was laying in bed when I caught a reply of the Tour De France and saw Lance and his “Blue Train” for the first time.  While recovering, I read his book and watched each day of the Tour online and through limited TV coverage.  

When I got home, a new 2000 Trek 2300 road bike was waiting for me and I have been involved in cycling and triathlon ever since.  Bikes are a huge part of my life and I am about to share my hobby with the girl who has been by my side since my motorcycle accident.

Nicole spent nights in the hospital and has exercised patience during this ordeal.  I was able to walk just three weeks after I was admitted to the emergency room and following surgeries.  I know that this year’s triathlon and criterium season is gone but I have a new cycling goal.  I would like to build my girlfriend’s first adult bike so we can both ride as I recover and get back into shape.

Nicole is not the same bicycle snoob that her boyfriend (me) is.  She does not know who Ernesto Colonago is nor does she care about sub 900 gram frame weight.  Nicole wants a “cruiser frame that is original.”  I am looking for the perfect 26inch frame that I can retire and customize for her.

So far I have seen many bicycles that are near matches for the foundation of my build but I know that I need your help to find the right starting point.  Due to the terrain on the North Shore of Long Island, I am looking for a bike that will shift with modern equipment.  I have XT mountain bike parts from an old hard tail and would like to run 9 gears in the back with a single chain ring out front.  I would also run 26” modern mountain bike wheels with the rest of the components.

So far I have found several frames that look to be a close match.  The JC Higgins frames are cool because they use the modern English bottom bracket.  I am open to suggestions as finding a classic that will accept modern XT gearing on the rear derailleur is going to be a unique build. 

One last aspect, Nicole is an avid horse rider and volunteers at a local riding clinic because she loves horses.  I am trying to locate a headbadge like this one…






It is a Haverford Cycle Co headbadge from the Black Beauty line.   I am going to match the paintjob of Black Beauty Colt with colors of Nicole’s choosing.  Please see an advertisement of the Black Beauty Colt here…





*Thank you for reading this.  Please post your ideas and wish me luck!*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2008)

great story and welcome to the forum! I have a few suggestions for you. first have you considered a Shimano Nexus 7 hub? 7 speeds internal with no derailleur, it also comes in a coaster break style. with a little coaxing they fit in just about anything. next you can easily get, at your local bike shop, a conversion kit to convert an old bike to a 3 piece modern bottom bracket much easier than limiting your options to the foreign made Higgins bikes. I have a girls Behrens middleweight I would be willing to get rid of. not much money but kinda rough. styling wise it screams 1960's. I would look around and see what she likes and get closer to exactly what she wants. the ad you posted was for a boys bike is that what you are looking for or are you looking for a girls bike? Campy made a bracket for attaching a derailleur to any bike. they are readily available and cheap from ebay. I may have one but you should look into the Nexus hub, so much easier.
Scott


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!  Thanks for the info.  I have some reading to do on the Nexus.  That is a great idea.  I am from the road cycling group so I am trying to think of the best way to build a "light" bike with modern parts but I do not want the build to get out of hand.  I really want the lines of the classic bike to come through.  

FYI-

I was looking at a JC Higgins frame from www.desperadocycles.com.  I had spoken to Jalon who has many bikes and he suggested a JC Higgins frame would be great.  He offered a price of $250 about two months ago.  I contacted him today.  Take a look at the email I sent...

*From: Ryan 
Sent: Friday, July 18, 2008 7:38 AM
To: Jalon
Subject: Bike

Hi Jalon!

Do you still have the JC frame?  I would like to buy it as is.  I have a contact at Airglow who has put a package together to restore it with a custom paint and parts package.  9 gears on XTR and a paint job that Nicole would love.  $250 for the frame a fork if I remember correctly…?  Thanks!  They should have it back to me in 4 weeks so will would be riding by the end of August!

Best,

VTECnical*

*Then I get a response...*

_From: Jalon  
Sent: Friday, July 18, 2008 2:21 PM
To: Ryan
Subject: RE: Bike

Your lack of good business practice is quite surprising…

Do you think that I saved this frameset for 20 years for someone else to make $ off of it? Do you think that it is just a bike frame and fork to me? 

I am a full service shop.

The frame will go up for sale on my web site as a complete project bike. That is if I do not keep it for myself…

You never even considered my end of things. Quite rude frankly. Typical for people these days. Self-absorbed…. Small picture…

Jalon
_

Jalon had offered the bike to me for $250 and then sent an invoice with paint, metal work and shipping that was $725.00  I emailed him today asking for the fork and frame at $250 and you can see the response I just opened.  I have never had a bike enthusiast act so negatively.  I hope I just caught him on a bad day.  

Looks like I am starting from scratch.  If you have any frame ideas, please share!

*I am looking for a boys/mens 26 inch bike.  Why?  Well, I simply like the frame layout more.  Plus I can ride when she wants to trade and ride my race bike...  LOL!*

Anyway, I am really upset that a bike dealer would treat a perspective client like that.  I hope that I meet some CABE members who have a bike they would like to sell.  Are most collectors like that?  I hope not.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2008)

ok, first things first. I can't imagine $250.00 for a frame and fork!:eek: you are better off without it by far. I just got this bike on ebay for $200.00 and it is a rare and unusual bike.




most boys frames go for around $50.00 - $75.00 a regular fork is around $20.00 a springer fork can go for around $100.00 but often can be found for less. my best advice for you is for you and your girl to look at photos here and ebay auctions and get a feel for the different styles and eras of old bikes. find the ones you like and post here asking about them. we'll help you find the right bike at the right price. the biggest thing is patience. the Behrens I have is a 1960's middleweight the only thing that made me think was that being Austrian made, it has the european bottom bracket with 3 piece cranks. here is a photo but you should look around first to see if there is a style you like better.




Scott


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the top bike!  I have read the terms, light, middle and heavyweight  but do not know what they mean.   I would prefer a lightweight bike with clean frame lines and maybe fenders.  I built a orange Fuji singlespeed up as a Colnago Mexico and it had awesome wood fenders I found on EBay.

I am digging the Nexus idea as see that they are roughly $150 online.  I think that will be the right move for a clean looking bike.  I want to match the appearance of the Black Beauty Colt in the above advertisement.

I will take some pictures of my current race bike and post them so you guys can see a modern bike!  I am not a huge fan of superlight light Tour de France bikes that are usally ridden less than 13 mph on a local club ride.  I built a great steel bike with parts that will last and I would appreciate your comments.  The girl will be checking out some frames on www.thecabe.com too.  I know she like the Black Beauty Colt so that is my basis or design for now.

Ryan


----------



## floridasfavson (Jul 18, 2008)

I would definitly check out fleabay and check ratrodbikes.com. They have a classifieds sections and you can usually find some good deals on there. The people seem alot more friendly too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2008)

sounds good, the neat thing about building a bike to look like it is from that era is that they are similar to what we have today. I painted my 1973 Schwinn to look turn of the century.of course I still retained all the stock parts but you could use the Nexus on a 1970's 10 speed with a set of raingutter fenders  and some other old looking parts and no cables except the shifter and paint it to look vintage and it will. most of the look is in the paint, if you use the Black beauty as a pattern it would look great!
are you thinking girls or boys frame? how tall etc.
here is a photo of my 10 speed.




Scott


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 18, 2008)

Your paint job is great!  I like the painted lugs.  I think some of us take pleasure in the high-tech/Blackberry world when we slow down and restore the small mechanical parts with care and detail.  After a long training ride, I love to strip my road bike down and clean each part and then rebuild it.  I always feel better after taking two hours of a Saturday to listen to great music and restore my bike.

Nicole is 5’8” and I think she would fit a men’s 26 inch lightweight bike well.  Here are some frames that I would like to start with…

http://luxurylowrider.com/ebay/2008 Craigs/bideibo54.jpg

and runs some wood fenders with it...

http://www.woodysfenders.com/store/

Simple lines without the added weight of a tank.  I will install wood fenders (she really wants a basket on the front so I will add that too).  I am worried that the 26X1.5 slicks that I would install might look odd on a balloon bike.  I guess I will have to wait and see.  I really want to start with e classic men’s frame and then build it up as light as possible with a range of gears so she can peddle along without having to push it up every incline.

I wish I could find a frame like I have described with an English BB and enough clearance to run a modern 26” tire with 9 gears or the Nexus hub.  As mentioned by 37fleetwood, patience is going to be key as I shop around.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2008)

I have an idea for you, better than the Behrens. here's a photo for now. I'll get better photos when it isn't quite so hot outside. it's 107 today!.
Scott 
this is a lightweight Schwinn Speedster. basically a 10 speed with a cruiser twist. it has a curved top tube. it takes 27" wheels but with the right parts modern road wheels are possible. I have stock chrome fenders, high flange hubs and all. let me know what you think.


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 18, 2008)

That is it!  And I would love a Schwinn as I am from Chicago and moved to New York to be closer to her!

I think that is a great idea.  PM sent.  I am leaving my office.  You can call my cell if you would like.  I'll be able to pic it up in 15 minutes...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2008)

this is a Hetchins


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2008)

here is another Speedster that is on ebay right now



here's the url:
http://cgi.ebay.com/1963-VINTAGE-SC...yZ156524QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Scott


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Scott!  I like the Speedster; it is just the frame I am looking for.  The more I think about it, the more I would like the Nexus setup on a Speedster!

8 Speed!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Nexus-8...ryZ58099QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The Hetchins is rad!

I think I am going with a all black component build.  Black spokes and black rims for this "Lund Cycle Co. Black Beauty"...

I am looking at Brooks saddles instead of heading out for the weekends...


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 18, 2008)

I am looking for the best lightweight frame Mike.  Thanks for the offer but I am going to stay away from tanks and extra metal.

My first purchase for Nicole's bike was made over at www.woodysfenders.com.  Cody runs a great shop.  I have used his fenders before and they were outstanding.  I just picked up a set of lace wood fenders and matching chain guard.  I will post pictures once Cody ships them out.

Take a look at his site.  Great stuff and he is responsive to client request.  I know most of the members on this site are looking to restore bikes but if you are looking for a new way to make your bike a truly exclusive build, call Cody.

27fleetwood was very helpful today.  He took time to call me and help narrow the field of frames I am looking at.  Looks like I am going to select a Schwinn Speedster for a classic look while keeping the weight down.

I sent an email to Harris Cyclery to quote a all black wheelset with the Nexus 7 speed with coaster brakes and 26" rims.  

Last, I just picked up a Brooks B17 for $60 on EBay!  Brand new!  I can't wait to get this done!

Scott also helped with my transmission plan for Nicole’s bike.  I think the Nexus or SRAM iMotion are going to be built with a 27 inch wheel or even a 700c.  I wonder if 700c will fit on the Speedster with fenders?

Anyway, have a great night.  I am going to look for a deal on an internal hub with black spokes and black rims.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2008)

ok, I took some photos.












more comming!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## VTECnical (Jul 21, 2008)

Just send them all!!   Man, I do not have enough time for those bikes.  I see so many possibilities!  I love the first bicycle, the gray Schwinn Speedster.  I think that I am going to pick that one.  Not for Nicole but for me!  I am going to look at the cost of restoring bike like the old Fuji/Colnago singlespeed I did 3 years ago.  

I am already thinking about colors!  Thank you for taking time to set them up and posting the great pictures.  PM or email the price you would like for the Chiorda because I think that would make a great project for me.  I am looking at some modern frames for Nicole’s bike right now but I like your roadie and think that I need a classic looking roadie too.  It looks like the Chiorda is not a great name but the components look good and it has the downtube shifters.

Thanks for posting.  I have a better idea on what to look for and now want to build a bike for myself!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 21, 2008)

here's an '80's uni-vega I have. not exactly vintage but complete.



Scott


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are the fenders I purchased...

http://www.woodysfenders.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2008)

Kowabunga dude! those are neato, far out, groovie. if ever I build something with a beach/surfer theme I think those would be really cool! they're gonna look great/ remember to post photos as you go along.
Scott


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello CABE!

Ok, so I got a frame and I hope you all don't beat up on my selection.  I found a used Electra complete bike for $80 in Hoboken, NJ.  I know that it is not a classic but I am using the knowledge from CABE to help build a modern ALU bike with a classic look.  I will have pictures up later tonight.








The modern frame is going to make parts easier.  I spoke with Scott and his idea of an internal hub was a great idea.  My girlfriend will have up to 8 or 9 gears but still have a classic bike look.  I am still looking for a black I-Motion (Sram) or Nexus (Shimano) hub.  If you have any ideas, please let me know!  The Brooks saddle and saddle bag are already on the bike.  Nicole and I went for a sunset ride last Sunday.  The bike is in good shape and rode well.  She was happy and we had a good time getting out of the city and riding around like kids.

I am waiting on the new fenders and crankset that will be delivered this week.  I am going to test fit the parts so she has something to ride for the rest of summer and fall.  After that, I am sending the frame to Airglow in Cali for a custom paint job.  Jen of www.headbadge.com is starting to work on a custom headbadge.  I am meeting with her in Philly tomorrow.

The new frame is not a CABE pick but the modern bottom bracket and the weight saving was a huge factor.  I am going to be busy with this frame but I will continue to learn more as I am thinking of a new bike build (mine) after Nicole's is complete.  Scott has some cool frames out in Cali and I can't choose to rebuild a cruiser with a cool tank and try to rebuild a lightweight.

Thanks for reading.  Pictures will be up later tonight.

VTECnical


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 29, 2008)

Fenders and Chainguard from Woodys Custom Cycling Fenders
http://www.woodysfenders.com

"Artsey-Fartsey Lacewood with Maple & Wenge curving stripes"


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 29, 2008)

Last update before I upload some pics...

I emailed Airglow about a paint scheme for the bike.  Take some time to look at the gallery.  They make great bikes look better.  After emailing with Hill of Airglow, I have an idea of the investment and some help in picking a layout.

Airglow has some great restorations and even makes custom decals.  You should look them up if you are building or restoring a bike because the quality of work speaks for itself.

http://www.airglowpainting.com/portfolio/port.vintage.html

Not sure when the bike will go to Airglow for painting but I hope it is soon.  Can't wait for the final product.


----------



## VTECnical (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is another black Electra.  Thanks to Cody of www.woodysfenders.com.  I asked Cody for some pictures and he sent pictures of his rad fenders and chain gaurd installed on the very same bike I have.  Thanks Cody!  Here you go...




Looks great.  I am busy but I hope to upload pictures before the weekend!


----------

